# the best tool for hunting underwater treasure



## bcczy (Jun 21, 2013)

For over 2 years developing - 7 inch gold and treasure detector which is lovely and perfect 

anyone interested in pinpointer hunting pls leave your comment and send your suggestion


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2013)

How deep underground this pinpoint probe detect gold? I may have use for it in a stream to check crevices but what is sensitivity? Did you commence testing or you have some sample units for some special price to offer for real life testing by members here? What is the price of this device anyway?


----------



## bcczy (Jul 1, 2013)

you can buy from ebay ( UK store ) USD76.00/Set

the probe over lenght from 6.6 inch to 40 inch which can hunting gold grain size dia. 3 mm 0.15 inch
and more than 10 models for the professional hunters detecting underwater, sand, mud and any condition



patnor1011 said:


> How deep underground this pinpoint probe detect gold? I may have use for it in a stream to check crevices but what is sensitivity? Did you commence testing or you have some sample units for some special price to offer for real life testing by members here? What is the price of this device anyway?


----------



## bcczy (Jul 7, 2014)

bcczy said:


> you can buy from ebay ( UK store ) USD76.00/Set
> 
> the probe over lenght from 6.6 inch to 40 inch which can hunting gold grain size dia. 3 mm 0.15 inch
> and more than 10 models for the professional hunters detecting underwater, sand, mud and any condition
> ...




the probe has been upgraded, 7 inch or 12 inch length 





price USD150.00/PC


----------



## necromancer (Jul 7, 2014)

i almost thought this was a "how to build" one, oh well


----------



## IXL (Jul 27, 2014)

Best thing for finding "treasure underwater is a MINELAB CTX 3030,www.minelab.com or a PI (pulse induction) metal detector.Pin pointers are only usualy used to find the object in the hole you have located first with your Metal Detector.


----------

